# Advice on current application to RMC?



## AlixVten (4 May 2012)

Well I applied to RMC for the 2012-2013 year back in September. And selection results are starting to come out now. I've been informed that I was not selected in the first round of the selection board and the second round won't be announced till later this month. I thought my application was really strong so I'm wondering if anyone has any advice if it so happens that I don't get in this year so I can make my application stronger next year.

Here's more information about my application and what I have going for me:

I was an army cadet for 5 and a half years, staying in till I aged out this past February.
I was on the Cadet National Rifle team two summers in a row.
I was awarded the fittest female cadet award for BC in May 2011 and was 2nd fittest in Canada.
I climbed to the Base Camp of Mount Everest in October 2010.
I received my double Dogwood in English and French.
I took all sciences in High school and had an 88.3% average for grade 10 to 12 inclusive.
I shot on the Canadian Under 25 team in Brisbane, Australia for the World Long Range Championships in October 2011 and have been invited to shoot for Canada again in Barbados in May 2013.
I bike, run and do strength training on my own.
I peer tutored 2 full classes during my grade 12 year.
I also coached my cadet corps shooting team for 3 years as we did not have an officer able to coach.
I have completed and received my Gold Duke of Edinburgh's Award from the Governor General of Canada.
While in cadets I received a multitude of awards for physical fitness, leadership, instructional technique, citizenship and dress and deportment.

I was told I did well on the CFAT and went into my interview very confident. I looked up what I could on the trades I was applying for and did the best I could to answer the questions. 
I received a letter stating that I was on the Merit list for RMC and am still worried that my application was not strong enough to get me in.

Any words of advice?

(forgot to mention I also had a part-time job during my grade 12 year along with cadets and coaching. I was a busy bee!)


----------



## Cui (4 May 2012)

Well, as former cadet myself I would say that those are quite impressive achievements. 

Anyway, I really don't think there is a lot more you can do at the moment, except for just keep on doing what you are doing, and hope for the best outcome this year.

If not, then I would recommend some post-secondary education, and keep on being involved, and a part time job is not a bad thing either. 

and FYI, listing your qualifications on a long post is not going to win you any favours, especially with the older folks on this forum, just saying.


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> and FYI, listing your qualifications on a long post is not going to win you any favours, especially with the older folks on this forum, just saying.



I don't see a problem with what she did. It was sort of integral to her question as it is quite impossible to tell her what more she can do without knowing what she has already done.


----------



## Cui (4 May 2012)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I don't see a problem with what she did. It was sort of integral to her question as it is quite impossible to tell her what more she can do without knowing what she has already done.



Sorry, I thought it was one of those "here's what I have, do I have a chance?" type of posts, didn't think it through. *insert foot-in-mouth smilie*


----------



## AlixVten (4 May 2012)

Yes sorry. I didn't mean to brag or receive anything from anyone except advice. Thank you for yours! 
I'm mainly wondering if there's any way I could do better on my interview if I reapply next year. I said I went into it confident but after I felt like I had missed something that I didn't know. I tried to look up ways to prepare for it before hand but felt caught off guard during the interview. Any advice there?
Or any advice on things I could get involved in that might help me next year if I don't get accepted this year?


----------



## aesop081 (4 May 2012)

AlixVten said:
			
		

> Any advice there?



You went through the interview already, so you know now what it is like. You thus have all the information necessary to prepare should you do it once again.


----------



## Cui (4 May 2012)

Well, I did my interview twice already, and I really don't think there is a lot to it. Just be confident, and be ready to talk about your chosen occupations and as well your personal achievements.

As for me, I applied for RMC when I was in grade 12, didn't get in despite having a lot of cadet experience (probably should have focused more on school instead). Then I moved onto a civilian university, and applied for ROTP from there, and now I have been told that I probably didn't make the first round of selections either. So I'll see what happens.

This year I personally volunteered with the student union at my faculty in university, a soup kitchen, and some other things. If I don't get selected this year, then that's a hurdle that I'll deal with at that time.


----------



## Scott (4 May 2012)

If she walked into the interview and threw that list around then that might be the answer...

Failing that, I don't see an issue.

It's been said, many, many times, the whole package is what counts. I am not saying you don't have it all, just suggesting that perhaps someone put it together a little better (thus far). Best advice would be to keep your head up and have a backup plan. One year out will not be the end of the world and will only solidify everything you already have, yeah?

BTW, kudos for not coming on and being a jackwagon about how you rank higher than everyone else and you can't believe the stupidity of RMC for not seeing your greatness. Milpoints inbound.


----------



## AlixVten (4 May 2012)

Thank you Scott! 
I didn't throw the list around haha though I did include a similar list during my initial application as they asked for it. And yea I do realize there are people that probably have it together better than I do. I have actually been out of high school for a year already now. Almost two to be honest because I took an extra year at high school to do extra courses and peer tutor. (I actually graduated in June 2010). This past year I have been traveling(Australia) and finishing up with cadets (as I can't be there anymore cause of my age) and working. The reason I didn't apply last year was because of Australia I wouldn't have been able to go if I was in my First year at RMC. So this has been my gap year. Anyways I guess all I can do is sit down and grit my teeth till I find out eh!


----------



## Melbatoast (4 May 2012)

Keep in mid the interview is not entirely objective, as a lot of scoring is at the discretion of the interviewing officer.  You might not have been granted points in your interview that might have been granted given a different officer - those few points could have made the difference.

I was in a similar position and it would have been very difficult to improve my file.  I sat down with a very helpful selection officer, not the one who did my interview, and was able to compare my interview results with those of the guy who got selected that year.  The PSO said at a number of sections "I would have given you two more points there, a point there, another one here," which is how I found out how much it is up to the PSO's judgement.  The lesson being, if I had been interviewed by that PSO it would have been me getting selected, not the other guy.

It actually gave me a lot of confidence for the next year and lo and behold, I got it.  You won't be able to have a sit down to compare files at a CFRC (I was a serving member trying for an internal plan), but be confident in what you do and let it play out however it may.


----------



## AlixVten (4 May 2012)

Thank you Melbatoast!
As I won't find out for another few weeks I've planned to expect the worst and have been making other arrangements this year and plan to reapply in September if need be! Thank you for your advice and my fingers are crossed that I don't have to go through the whole process again!


----------



## Allgunzblazing (4 May 2012)

AlixVten: 

I'm just civilian, but by any standards you have a very impressive resume. Your family must be so proud of you! Even though you have done so much, at such an early age, your post does not have any hint of a chip-on-the-shoulder (at least in my opinion). 

I wish you the best. 

AGB. 

PS - Just out of curiosity, what were your occupation choices? I'm an Arty DEO candidate.


----------



## AlixVten (4 May 2012)

haha thanks! yea they are and thank you! I hope it's impressive enough for rmc or at least has things they are looking for. 

and I applied for Intelligence, Armour and Artillery officer as my three choices. But shortly after my interview I was told they aren't actually taking anyone for Intel for the next few years so I just went with Armour and Artillery as my choices.


----------



## jwtg (4 May 2012)

Cui said:
			
		

> Well, I did my interview twice already, and I really don't think there is a lot to it. Just be confident, and be ready to talk about your chosen occupations and as well your personal achievements.
> 
> As for me, I applied for RMC when I was in grade 12, didn't get in despite having a lot of cadet experience (probably should have focused more on school instead). Then I moved onto a civilian university, and applied for ROTP from there, and now I have been told that I probably didn't make the first round of selections either. So I'll see what happens.



I don't mean to be mean, but when I read your post, I connect these three highlighted parts.  You don't consider the interview a big deal, yet you got turned down once and are now waiting again.  Is there a connection, maybe?  

The interview is a huge deal.  The interview is the opportunity you have to convince someone that you're worth having in the CF- convince them really well, and you get a high score, which makes you competitive.  When I applied, I had an abundance of life experience (I was in my early 20s and had done much more than anyone my age that I had ever met) but only decent school marks (80.0% high school average) but I got in.  I had no reserve or cadet experience.  I crushed the interview by being thoroughly informed on my trades of interest and spinning everything I had to present myself favorably.  

Dig deep into your life experience and provide examples of teamwork, leadership, initiative, maturity, life experience.  My interviewer told me I couldn't really score a whole lot higher on the interview, and if I ever had to reapply (because of my mediocre marks), to definitely NOT choose to redo the parts of the interview that would still be current.  I don't know for sure, but I believe that my interview got me in.

Maybe you, Cui, and the OP, just need to improve your interview skills.  The OP certainly sounds like she has a lot to draw on in order to make her application competitive, and I don't know your situation (Cui) as well as hers, but I will assume yours is the same.  If that's the case, then the weakness must be in the presentation.

When I answered questions in that interview, I made sure the interviewer knew that I had looked at this from every angle, considered every bit of information I possibly could in order to evaluate whether or not it was a career for me, and what it meant long-term and big-picture in terms of my life (family, etc.)  I would say things and he would tell me that they were things he had never heard before in an interview- and that was surprising to him, given how many interviews he had conducted.

The point of my post is not to brag about my own journey to the CF; I only want to demonstrate how an applicant with a clear, numerical deficiency like I had (in my case, 80.0% was quite a big lower than the academic averages of the other applicants in my year, as per my interviewing officer) can make up for that by interviewing well.  An interview is an audition- a chance to sell and market yourself.  It is a huge and vital part of the application process and can certainly be the difference for: a) a strong candidate getting turned down; and b) a weaker candidate getting in.

My advice to the OP, Cui, and any potential applicant reading this is to hammer down your interview skills.  That may or may not be the obstacle for you- I have no way of being certain given the limited amount of info I have regarding yourselves and the CF selection process.

As a resource, I found this with a quick google search:  http://www.armee.forces.gc.ca/34gbc/entrevueen.pdf

If I wanted to get in the CF, I would make sure that I could ace that guide.

Good luck.


----------



## Cui (4 May 2012)

No, I didn't say that the interview was not a big deal, it was something that I prepared for hours both times. 

I just meant that you'll do fine if you have a good knowledge of occupations that you have chosen, and good personal experiences to draw from, it shouldn't be too difficult. In no way did I say that the interview was not important. 

Maybe my interview skills do need work, and thank you for suggesting that. Regardless of what happens this year, I think I am going to seek out some workshops on improving interview skills. As it will work to my benefit both within and outside of the CF.


----------



## AlixVten (5 May 2012)

-jwtg-

Thank you very much for that link! I will be studying it in preparation of the possibility of having to reapply. I definitely feel like I could have done much better on my interview and am sure that was my downfall. At least I have figured out what I need to work on and hopefully it is good enough to get me in when I reapply. 
Your post was great and I'm sure I'll spend the next few months becoming even more familiar with the trades I'm applying for and really nail down that interview next time!

Thanks again!


----------



## Jarnhamar (5 May 2012)

> I was an army cadet for 5 and a half years, staying in till I aged out this past February.
> I was on the Cadet National Rifle team two summers in a row.
> I was awarded the fittest female cadet award for BC in May 2011 and was 2nd fittest in Canada.
> I climbed to the Base Camp of Mount Everest in October 2010.
> ...



That is a pretty impressive list of achievements. Climbing to the base of mount everest? It's nice to see there are still youth like yourself that get out and do things and challenge themselves.

There are tons of cf members who have been accepted into the military who don't have even a fraction of your accomplishments.  On the surface it's hard to imagine thr CF not picking you up.

I don't think you ought to place all the blame on bombing your interview unless you said something really stupid.
People bomb interviews all the time.  For some people like yourself this may be the very first interview they've had.  People freeze up all the time. People get stumped all the time.  I couldn't answer why I would be a better candidate than the other applicants in the waiting room and a guy I know got caught lying about the languages he said he spoke in his interview to be an officer...

Unless you dropped some N bombs in your interview you're missing something.


----------



## Scott (5 May 2012)

I'll add...at your age you have everything in front of you. In fact, knowing what I know now, I could say that just about everyone has it all ahead of them, it all depends on outlook. Ayhoo, my point is: have a backup plan that you can execute. Don't wait on the CF forever. Go and live your life, learn and challenge yourself. 

My Daddy told me that my wrist shot wasn't good enough to make the Leafs and suggested I have a backup plan - I am glad he did. Nevermind the inevitable jokes about likely being able to crack the roster with the team they have now...

Keep adding to that resume.


----------



## AlixVten (5 May 2012)

Thank you ObedientiaZelum!! I think I just sounded really childish in my interview because I only seemed to know a bit about the trades I'm applying for. Since my interview back in October I've actually found a lot more information on them and know even more that those are the trades I want to get into. I believe that things happen for a reason and maybe I'm not meant to go this year! Which is alright! As Scott said I'll just have to keep adding to my resume and blow them out of the water next year! I'm already making arrangements to join reserves, volunteer as a shooting coach at my old cadet corps and do some courses at my local university. So if I don't get in this year I'll be even more prepared next year!!


----------



## Jarnhamar (6 May 2012)

I'm not so sure you want to add joining the reserves to your plate.  It's easy to get pulled in too many directions and joining the reserves may give you additional administrative hoops to jump through in order to turn around and go to RMC.

Scott has great advice about a plan B.  No one likes to have backup plans because they want one thing set their sights on it and thats it. Come up with a plan B. You may end up never being able to join the CF- it happens
.
While you're preparing to get into RMC you should be looking at a secondary career and start some ground work for that. RCMP, CSIS, ODST.  I'm not saying put applications in and get a tattoo but, taking a career in CSIS for example, take a look and see what kind of careers there you may be interested in see what the requirements are and see if you can work on padding your RMC resume while getting the CSIS requirement checks in the box. This way of plan A goes to shit you'll have already some of plan B set up.   Know what I mean?


----------



## Ocean H (11 May 2012)

UTPMNCM is now discontinued because of the Conservative's budget cuts:

http://everitas.rmcclub.ca/?p=74849

RMCC's Blog.


----------



## aesop081 (11 May 2012)

Ocean H said:
			
		

> UTPMNCM is now discontinued because of the Conservative's budget cuts:



Only at RMCC.


----------



## Lumber (11 May 2012)

AlixVten said:
			
		

> Any words of advice?



Wait until the 2nd, 3rd and final round of acceptances are done, and if you still haven't been accepted, then come back to us for advice on what to do next year!

The first round doesn't always mean they met their quota. Lets say they are taking 300 cadets this year, and the first round they only selected 200. Maybe they are having trouble selecting the next 100 because there are actually 200 very good candidates?

Also, this isn't official... but... well maybe you're awesome but they've already filled the quota of race-sex-province of origin-first language category to which you apply...

Cheers,

TDV


----------

